# Sweet clover and the snow?



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I guess I was wondering if anyone out there could tell me if sweet clover can take a snow and/or a hard freeze like down to the mid twenties? Or if there was snow would it protect the clover from the freezing temps?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

My experience is that wet cold (snow) is not nearly as damaging as dry cold. So my guess, as relating to the current situation out west, is damaging but not destructive.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice to hear. It's been a crazy spring and I hope the clover hangs on.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I guess different areas have various names. here in upstate ny our sweet clover is 5 feet tall and comes in white and yellow. are you talking about this or the short clover that grows on lawns and pastures. never been to tx but didn't know they had sweet clover. been a strange year all over for weather. good luck


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I should clarify. I am a migratory beekeeper that is from south Dakota. I winter bees in Texas and run for honey production in SD. In western SD there was a winter storm event yesterday and last night that left about a foot of snow on the ground. Then mid twenties are forecast for tonight. How does sweet clover handle such an event?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hi we are commercial on this end also. most wild plants can stand a lot of abuse. we will not see sweet clover here for quite a few week. never had any snowed on. I think it will be fine. just need some good weather from now on.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

It is my opinion, since our sweet clover is not up here yet, that any snow at this time will not damage the sweet clover. If moisture is low in your area, it may actually help. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't have any experience with your specific situation, but in our area, snow is a great insulator for protecting plants in the winter. Hopefully anything below the snow will be protected for you... Depending on the stage of bloom, the fruit growers in our area get worried about 27-28 degree nights for the blossoms.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I will head out to western sd to assess the damage if any very soon. We have gotten a bit behind due to all the rain we have received in all the places we have bees. On another note, the breeders we got this past season from Latshaw Apiaries were the best yet. Thank you Joe!


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the side note babybee! Glad to hear you were pleased with them. Now for the hard part, they need to make a crop.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

babybee said:


> I will head out to western sd to assess the damage if any very soon.
> !


Andy, what did you find out? Have you had a chance to get out that way.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Haha I wish I am still stuck here in eastern sd. I think I am behind by a week. But it hardly matters because it rains everyday in east Texas so my brother doesn't have any bees congregated. Plus it rains every few days here in sd too! I bring rain where ever I go. Time for me to go to California. Either way, another freeze tonight. I don't know what will happen with the clover.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Where do you run bees at in western sdak? Just curious


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Bought out a guy in between Pierre and Rapid City.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I got out here a few days ago and the clover looks nice. Starting to bloom even!! Seems early to me.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I noticed some sweet clover blooming in central Ohio yesterday, it seemed a little early to me too.

Tom


----------



## happybees (Oct 30, 2007)

Was there a lot of clover? In your opinion, how would you estimate percentage wise compared with last year? 
Victor.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Not as much as last year.weather forecast above normal rainfall and below temps. Anyone's guess


----------

